# Koko 0 for 2 with Spurs vs. Suns



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

Koko, please predict another Spurs loss for games 3 and 4...we'll sweep for sure if you do :nah:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Moe The Bartender said:


> Koko, please predict another Spurs loss for games 3 and 4...we'll sweep for sure if you do :nah:




You crawled out of your cave for this post?


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

Time for you to crawl into the cave I just came out of. Don't sweat it...I'm 0 for 2 also and loving every minute of it. :banana:


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

This will be the fourth post in a row with a Manu icon.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> This will be the fourth post in a row with a Manu icon.


I had no intent to post in this thread until u said that :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Worst thread ever:nonono: Just go back to your tavern Moe


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im 2-0 lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I honestly figured this series would go six games with Spurs winning it all. But they have proven in these last two game that the best offense is no match for the best defense. In a way the Spurs almost remind me of the Detroit pistions, but with WAY better offense. It just seems that the Spurs have the answer for whatever trouble they have on the court? Shut Duncan down? Manu will step up, shut Manu and Duncan down, Parker and Horry and (even Brent once or twice...) will step up.... It just seems that they have an answer for everything, and I believe its mainly because of solid coaching and great team playing. 

Now, after those last two games.. Even being close.. I really don't see the Suns winning either of the next two games in SA... The Spurs and homecourt is straight up sick. 

I got a feeling for sure theres gonna be a sweep, which I think is good. Even more rest for Duncan before the next series.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Moe is back? I'm 1-2 so far. Didn't think we'd win Game 1, but I did think we would Game 2.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hopefully I'm not going to go 0-3, because I think the Spurs will win this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, Koko, you're a jinx to the Suns when you picks us. :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey is pretty generous to allow a thread this horrible to even stay open.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> KokoTheMonkey is pretty generous to allow a thread this horrible to even stay open.





I know Mr. Bartender who made the post, so it's kind of an inside joke. Sort of.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> KokoTheMonkey is pretty generous to allow a thread this horrible to even stay open.


Koko and I know each other...this is an inside joke. Don't get your bikini panties in a wad.


----------

